# Baby Pigeon not growing



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi,

Please help me understand why one of the baby pigeons stopped growing. It is 27 days old, but stopped growing around 20th day. Has no hair growth on its throat. A bald patch on the neck. Parent birds have stopped feeding it no matter how many times it begs them to feed it, which is a sad scene to see. Even with all these issues, it is quite an energetic bird. I'm worried it'll starve if the parents continue to ignore it while being busy with next set of eggs. I'm very new to the pigeon business. I'm going to start feeding it myself tomorrow. 

Can one of you please tell me if this condition can be cured?

Thank you.


----------



## avoid (May 15, 2010)

Hi,
It looks like it's not growing because it's not getting food.
I suggest you start feeding it yourself very soon.
At this age they're very fragile and can die quickly if not fed.
Try this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkesM5zntuA
or this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39O0x9aHRiM
I'm sure you'll succeed!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Vbird said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me understand why one of the baby pigeons stopped growing. It is 27 days old, but stopped growing around 20th day. Has no hair growth on its throat. A bald patch on the neck. Parent birds have stopped feeding it no matter how many times it begs them to feed it, which is a sad scene to see. Even with all these issues, it is quite an energetic bird. I'm worried it'll starve if the parents continue to ignore it while being busy with next set of eggs. I'm very new to the pigeon business. I'm going to start feeding it myself tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Don't know why you haven't fed the baby if the parents are not. Sounds like canker, but would help if you would post a pic of the baby.

Not a good idea to put food down his throat like in the video if you do not know what you are doing. You can aspirate and kill him that way if you do it wrong.
Can you get some frozen peas and take a handful out of the bag and defrost and warm them under warm running water. Totally defrost, then warm to warm, not hot. Here is how you would feed them.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds as though the bird has canker and needs to be treated for it. I would get Metronidazole and give 30 mg once daily for 7 to 10 days, then see how he is doing. May need longer treatment.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW...that second video is VERY SCARY! I would NEVER suggest feeding that way!
I agree with Jay......Sounds like canker. Hope your treating it.


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you so much for your quick replies avoid, Jay3, Msfreebird. Jay3, I was hesitant to get involved as this is really my very first experience with birds/nest. I did as you suggested. I'm feeding him peas + Metronidazole (30-60mg). The amount varies everyday as the tablet is 400 mg. It has been 11 days now. 3 more days to complete the course. It seems to have grown in size, no more bald patch on the back. Bald patch around the throat seems to be filling up too. But it still is very weak and not behaving like a normal pigeon. It is crashing into the walls, trying hard to fly out of the window to join the parents. I thought it was only going to get better and then today it started to look disoriented after a crash landing and got its neck stuck down. Apparently, these are symptoms of PMV? Also, the father has started to attack him, so I've decided to keep the father bird away. I used to let them in thinking this young bird would need parental guidance in the outside world once he gets healthy, but alas.

Please tell me how should I move forward now. Should I start Baytril?

Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why are you letting him fly into the windows? Can you cover them with something to stop him from doing that? If he has injured himself because he is crashing into the windows, that has nothing to do with PMV. PMV is a virus. If the canker seems gone after 11 days then I would stop the Metro. 
Why do you want to give him Baytril? Don't give any meds unless there is a reason to. I would stop the meds now and see how he does. Please come back and let us know how it is going as you go along. It has been over 2 weeks since you last let us know.


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Jay, he can't reach the window as he's too weak to fly. He keeps jumping around, trying to fly. I thought I should let him go around the room, walking and pecking for food, learning to be like a normal pigeon. Didn't expect it would turn into another problem. He probably ate some dirt. Right now, I've put him in a cardboard box with soft towel in the bottom.

I've searched the forum and found people talking about Baytril for PMV, but now I'm reading they should simply be fed vitamins etc,. He's been quite disoriented today and he has been falling asleep during the day. So, I'll stop metro and continue to hand feed it bcoz on his own he doesn't eat much. His main focus all day is reaching the window. 

Thank you Jay for your constant help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if he is crashing into the walls, then he should be caged so that he can't do that. Don't let him hurt himself.
He doesn't have PMV, and if he did, no drugs will help that.


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Jay, I've put him in a box, giving him multivitamins + peas. His neck is wobbly and swinging. He can't seem to find his balance. I'm wondering if antibiotics resulted in nervous weakness or if this is another viral attack. Sigh! I'm losing hope now. :-/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Antibiotics didn't do this.
You also said that his head was like that after he hit the wall. Maybe he injured himself. 

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi, Jay. Head swinging was definitely due to head concussion. Thankfully, it is gone now. He's back to wanting to fly again. I'm posting pics. He has lesions on both the wings and a lump on the leg. He's eating well on his own now. I don't understand why there still isn't any significant feather growth under his wings and around the throat. May be it will take few more weeks of good food and vitamins. He's 48 days old.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would treat for canker, but make sure you are giving the 30 mg once daily. Buy a tablet with fewer mg if easier for you to split up equally. It must be given individually down the throat, not in the water. Always try to medicate after feeding, not on an empty crop.
What are the droppings looking like?


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Jay. I've read Metro for more than 14 days would cause damage to its liver, so would it be fine if I restart it again? I've already given it for 10 days. It's been a week since I stopped it. And is it normal for it to be more sleepy when I give him antibiotics? Also, I've noticed his body has high temperature. Is that normal? 

Droppings change color according to feed. It is yellowish when I give it yellow colored vitamin tablet, greenish when I feed it peas, brownish when it eats millets/corn. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a pic of his droppings?
Are you sure of how much he is eating? If eating and drinking normally, and acting lively, then wait and see if the feathers come in. 
What antibiotics are you giving? And for what? Yes, they can make him feel unwell and sleep more.
How did he get the lesions on the wings? Have you checked very well for mites?


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Jay. I'm not giving him any antibiotics now. He was sleepy, crashing into the walls during Metro course, so I wanted to know if it was a side-effect. During Metro course, he grew white feather pattern on his head. It is a feature of his dad who has white feathers on his head. I guess, it did do him some good.

He's eating well now. Drinks whenever he wants. I hand-feed him peas and corn as he prefers small seeds over them, but it's becoming harder and harder as he's growing stronger/energetic. He used to be docile till few days ago but after spending hours on fan, he seemed to have grown confidence. He resists, wants to fly away onto the fan. He's flying quite well now. Still can't hold himself in mid-air, but he's flying from one place to other to reach the fan which is his fav place to sit. No more crashing into walls. No more sitting inside the cardboard box.

I haven't noticed any mites. He had louse flies sliding in his feathers which I removed after giving him a bath (acv+garlic) a week ago. He still has at least 1 left which is giving me a hard time to remove. 

I don't know how he got those lesions, but they lost red clotting around them now. Does that mean they're healing? 

I'm posting a few poop pics + his under-wing pic. I gave him chia seeds the other day which he didn't like after trying them once. Noticed a few undigested chia seeds in the poop later on. His poops have been stringy that day. Do you think this is a case of worms?

I'm giving him Neurobion Forte, Vit A, Vit E, Probiotics. 

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Vbird said:


> Hi Jay. I'm not giving him any antibiotics now. He was sleepy, crashing into the walls during Metro course, so I wanted to know if it was a side-effect.
> 
> Metro wouldn't have caused that.
> 
> ...


..............................................


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you for your suggestions. I'll try to find vitamins for pigeons. And looks like the bumps are itchy. He's been itching on the edges of his wings all day which have now turned bloody. His problems don't seem to be ending. Sigh...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to treat him for mites. Mites are tiny, and you may not be able to see them. It's very important.


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Ok. I'm thinking of borax bath to treat the mites. Will the borax hurt his scratches? What should I do with the scratch wounds? Let them dry for a few days before the bath? I wish I could make him stop scratching. Its turned bloody.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Vbird said:


> Ok. I'm thinking of borax bath to treat the mites. Will the borax hurt his scratches? What should I do with the scratch wounds? Let them dry for a few days before the bath? *I wish I could make him stop scratching. Its turned bloody.*



If you want him to stop scratching, you need to treat him for mites, in case it is the reason. Something made to treat for that would work better. Just treat him. If it is mites, then he isn't going to stop till you get rid of them. If he then still 
does it, then will have to look for another reason. Waiting won't help any. He may need worming after all, but treat for the mites now.


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Jay3, here to thank you for your help with the bird. He recovered, turned into a handsome boy. He's still smaller in size compared to his sibling. Can't pick up big seeds. Been hand feeding him peas and corn to increase his weight. Kept him in till now to avoid the summer heat. He didn't want to go out initially, but he left today, and is no where to be seen. I miss him. Spent many cute moments with him.  Hope he survives out there. 

It's a shame the parents don't remember he's their kid. He ended up picking a fight with his mom today which he almost lost till I interrupted. Anyway, my thanks again to you and this forum, where I've learnt everything about the pigeon world. Cheers.


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Lesson learnt from this story: Never fall in love with a bird. He'll leave you with a broken heart.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sorry for it.....
But how many other things stick around forever....!!


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

You are right. His health worries me. He wasn't as strong as other pigeons. Wish I knew where he was so I know how he's doing. 

Can someone tell me if he'll someday find his way back, or will he forever forget this place? He's 4 months old. He used to be quite possessive of his loft. It boggles me why he didn't return in the evening. He is probably somewhere in shock over his first rain, and thunderstorm experience. 

It's going to take me sometime to get over him. Didn't expect such a sudden end. 

Sorry about me ranting away. Speaking about it is sort of calming me down. Hope he's alright somewhere out there.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

He sure became a lovely bird. Hope he returns. Dont give up. It took our escaped Blue three days before he returned. But please put out food and water and keep an eye out for him as he may need help getting home.


----------



## Vbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your story, cwebster. Gives me hope.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you feel he was not yet strong enough like others, then why did you let him out?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Vbird said:


> You are right. His health worries me. He wasn't as strong as other pigeons. Wish I knew where he was so I know how he's doing.
> 
> Can someone tell me if he'll someday find his way back, or will he forever forget this place? He's 4 months old. He used to be quite possessive of his loft. It boggles me why he didn't return in the evening. He is probably somewhere in shock over his first rain, and thunderstorm experience.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, you could have used a bit of advice about releasing him by the sounds of it. There's a little bit of a process to it normally.

My advice is leave food and water out, its your best hope of getting him back. His homing instinct will bring him back to you usually within 3 days if he made it. Have a plan to capture him, like leaving the food near a door so you can coax him inside, or a box trap, something like that. 

If he's not coming back, he could have joined a local flock if there is one nearby. They can stay out for weeks if that's the case, but sometimes come back if frightened by a hawk.

You said his parents are nearby? Is it just two other pigeons in the area, or flocks of them?


----------

